# My First Baby Hedgie! Meet Alpine!



## Katelinn1208 (May 24, 2011)

This is Alpine the Albino  ! He just came home about 2 weeks ago and he is adjusting nicely. He has shown interest in: 1) digging in his litter box, which he does use for the bathroom woo hoo! 2) tasting blackberries 3) playing with his PVC pipe, ping pong balls, and throwing things (such as empty plastic cottage cheese containers :lol: ) 4) sleeping, cuddling, AND exploring and 5) he is anxiously waiting for his mommy to get paid so that she can get him is awesome CSBW!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah he's so cute! And he likes to cuddle and explore?! That's awesome lol. What colour wheel are you going to get?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable. I love albinos.


----------



## Katelinn1208 (May 24, 2011)

Aww thanks! :mrgreen: But, yes, depending on the time and day he either wants to just snuggle up on me and sleep or just walk/run around and stick his nose into things :lol: I'm so happy he is an albino, I think it makes him special, and easy to spot in my room which has lots of brown furniture and floors ha. 

So far he is the nicest little guy, he hisses and pops sometimes as expected when I go to pick him up, but after a few seconds he unballs and chills out. I'm hoping he keeps that demeanor. He is 12 weeks old and about to start quilling I think :? . His skin is starting to look a little dry and I have noticed 2 or 3 quills have fallen out.

But hopefully I will be getting him a lime green bucket wheel. He has a lot of purple in his cage so I thought lime green would go nicely  and maybe getting a nice shiny wheel will make him feel better as he starts quilling.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He is SO cute! I am really starting to love the albinos.


----------



## Katelinn1208 (May 24, 2011)

Well I learned he HATES bathtime. He kept looking for a way to get out of the tub and now that he is out he is spazzing out! He is climbing and digging and going nuts! Is this normal? 

And oh, I was going to cut his nails. HA he wouldn't let me touch his feet AT ALL!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Katelinn1208 said:


> Well I learned he HATES bathtime. He kept looking for a way to get out of the tub and now that he is out he is spazzing out! He is climbing and digging and going nuts! Is this normal?


Yes. Very :roll:


----------



## Katelinn1208 (May 24, 2011)

I just had to post this image. Its beyond precious! Tonight, Alpine and I had such a good cuddle  He crawled up to my shoulder buried his head in my hair and then splatted out, all while making these little puttering noises, purring I think?! I could hear him making little hedgie sighs, and dreaming, its too cute!! Look at that cute lil bum! :lol: And I've only had him 2 weeks, he seems to really be taking to me!!!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

My, oh my, Alpine has a very cute patoot! Bahah, that's awesome he's already so trusting ^.^


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

awwwww, that photo is too cute. I hope my hedgie will trust me like that soon.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Alpine is absolutely adorable! Thank you for the wonderful pictures. Oh, and be very careful. Nancy really does love albinos!!!


----------



## Katelinn1208 (May 24, 2011)

WELLP just found out Alpi isn't an albino... He has a few quills with a really light brown/beige band on them, about 10. I made a post about his possible coloring in the color help forum. People are thinking (me included) he could possibly be a pale apricot snowflake. Check it out!

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=11606


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Alpine is adorable!!! Congrats on the new baby, and the fact that he loves to cuddle!


----------

